# Moebius Models TOS Battlestar Kits Shipping



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

As of last night, they're In Stock at Starship Modeler. I placed an order last night for two, as well as one of Marco Scheloske's excellent looking decal sheet and mine order has already shipped as of today. Might well have it on Monday.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats! Take some good pics when they come in.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, you know me!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Griff, please post a picture or two of the instructions, too, will you?

My testshot came without instructions, and I wonder what they look like, especially because the glueing order of the parts is so important.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a thread going here...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=414290


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Griff, please post a picture or two of the instructions, too, will you?
> 
> My testshot came without instructions, and I wonder what they look like, especially because the glueing order of the parts is so important.


Will do, Marco!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Griff, please post a picture or two of the instructions, too, will you?
> 
> My testshot came without instructions, and I wonder what they look like, especially because the glueing order of the parts is so important.


*Marco -* Shoot me an email and I'll send you the pics of the direction sheet (I shot you a PM, as I seem to have lost your email address). 


My order came earlier today! Wife thought I was hilarious digging in to the box! Two each of the Galactica's and one of Marco Scheloske's Ground Control Model Supplies excellent supplementary decal sheets. 




Marco's decal sheet. 




DaBox Art. 




Decal sheet. 




Optional insert art for the landing bays, one situated for each side. It's on the inside of the box. 




The really kewel Ralph McQuarrie piece of artwork that's included. I don't know the exact dimensions, as I didn't take a ruler to it, but I'd guess it's roughly 6" x 6" on pretty nice quality card stock. 


I've not un-bagged all of the parts, so don't have any pics of that. I plan to do that tomorrow, as well as take a few comparison pics next to the Timeslip and old Revellogram kits. 
First thoughts are that it's a pretty darned nice kit and I don't at all mind the price I paid. It's TONS more accurate than the old Monogram-Revell kit - duh! - and is nicely detailed. The panel lines that some folks are upset about don't bother me so much, tho I can understand why those folks aren't happen. The decals that cover all of the red markings are a really nice touch. It solves the problem of having to try and match the paint for the circle on the upper hull to the rest of the markings or how to paint the circle so that it looks decent enough. There's a lot of pretty nice detail here, tho some of it that's a bit "soft" in areas. ALL of the side panels are on a separate sprue. 

The only areas that bug me are fairly well on-record, tho I'll repeat them anyhow: 

* the bridge is just wrong and looks it on the box art. 
* the seven locations of the Morser-Karl parts are just too soft. 

Then upon inspection of the kit I found these: 
* the stand is a ROUND TOS Viper squadron patch insignia and is NOT going to hold the weight of the model well, if at all. You'd have to heavily weight the stand. I plan to either completely ditch the stand and use one of the FLight Pose stands that I like or 
* the detailing on the top of the two domes is a bit "heavy" and should have been slightly etched instead of raised. At least, going off of my Timeslip kit.
* Some areas that they could have had as "drop-on" parts for the top of the engine section to give it an undercut aren't - tho I admit that I still need to look much more closely at those parts. 

Again, I'll take pics of the unbagged parts tomorrow and post them, as well. 
Overall, I paid roughly $56 for each of the battlestars, after shipping and an estimated cost of shipping the decal sheet alone. I definitely feel that the kit, upon first view, is worth the money I spent and I'll likely buy more. I just keep hoping that Marko Osterholz or someone else (Maybe ARVEY Model Products / Commander Models?!?!) will release accurizing parts for at least the bridge the Morser-Karl parts. A pair of nicely nicely detailed, resin hangar bay's would be nice, too!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

On the box top, it looks like the launch tubes are hollow. If they are, that's pretty darn cool.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They're slightly recessed, not fully hollow. You could get away with blacking them out at this size/scale and they'd look like full tubes. Or drill and back 'em, then do the same thing.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Was sick yesterday, so never got around to taking the pics until the evening. Frakkin' weather changes have my allergies/sinuses all kinds of jacked up. 


Anyhow, time for some comparison pics, as promised, with the Timeslip Creations resin Galactica kit. These aren't the best pics in the world, tho I think they give a fair idea of the details. Nothing is glued together, just dry-fitted. I think that the detail between the two matches up pretty well in the majority of the areas, tho it's not 100% in others. I think that, looking quickly at some of my reference, that the MM kit has a few spots a bit closer to the studio model than the TC kit. I might do a more detailed comparison later, but I'm pretty satisfied. Especially when compared to the old Monogram/Revell kit. I didn't take any pics of the various parts trees, but they're just as well-detailed as what you see here. The Coffin - the part on the center underside main hull section which bridges between the two flight pods - is an assembly of pieces/parts. 






Flight pods. Note that they recessed he Viper launch tubes slightly. You could prolly replicate the full tube by coloring that in black, or alternately drill it all the way out, back it, then go with a dark gray. I think that, overall, they did a really nice job with the detail. Some of it is a bit lacking in areas, overall it's not at all bad.




Upper hull, back of the "neck" area. 




Engine deck top. 




Bottom of the Gator Head, showing the trench area. 






Back of the main hull area. 




The base for the stand assembly. I really don't think this is going to work out well and plan to use the Flight Pose stands as they provide for stability, whereas this one won't. 

*MORE TO FOLLOW! LIMITED TO 8 IMAGES PER POST*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The underside of the center hull, where the Coffin is built up. The Coffin itself is built up as an assembly of pieces, not one solid piece that plugs in here. 



The "Hissy Fit" - as Brad Hair refers to it with regards to folks commenting on how it's not accurate - Bridge. The top detail looks spot-on, IMNSHO, tho it drops down too far for the studio model. I think that a builder could trim off some of the bottom section, back the bottom rim area with sheet stock or smooth it with putty and it wouldn't look so bad. 

Overall, I really like this kit. My only pet peeves are as already mentioned, tho it would've been nice if Moebius had included more of a landing bay in each of the flight pods, even if it were just a "stopping point" an inch or so back, with decals. Sort of like they did with the _Pegasus_ landing bays. Still, with the pending PGMS Original Series Galactica (1978) Photoetch Set, you can easily build that to a very reasonable looking landing bay. I've pre-ordered it and hope to see it soon. 

If you've not gotten one yet, I highly recommend it. Or at least add it to the top of your Must Have List!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm still waiting on the Cylon Raider...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

A word regarding the base: I'm using it for my testshot buildup since a few weeks, and it is surprisingly stable. I also thought that it won't be able to carry the model safely, but I was proven wrong.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the comparison photos. Moebius did a really good job on this kit. Seems very close to the Timeslip kit and far superior to the toy-like Monogram kit. 

Sold my original Monogram kit on ebay and used part of the money I got to pay for the new Moebius version I just ordered. Hopefully, my much delayed build of the Viper Mk I will be finished next week so I can start work on the Galactica when it arrives!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So, I have the Mike Salzo 1/2 Studio Scale Galactica. It's 37.5 inches of resin goodness. It's also super accurate to the actual filming model using a ton of actual half scale model kit parts on the master. When I got it all I could say for the first day while looking at all the parts was "Holy Crap"! 

I knew the Moebius kit was going to be 110% better than the Revellogram kit being loosely based off the TC kit. After looking at the comparison pics above I'm going to give Moebius the same, fully indorsed, full fledged and rightfully deserved "Holy Crap"!!!!

This kit looks amazing and definitely will be added to my collection. 

Great Job Moebius!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Awww, nuts! I was prepared to pass up this kit because I already have far more kits than I'll be able to build before I die. But after reading this thread, it looks like I'll be adding one to my stash. Thanks Griff!!!





And I mean that sincerely.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Trying some tricks since I am not lighting mine.
Bought some 3M reflective safety tape for a few bucks and put it behind the clear part.
Of course with the flash it helps a lot but this might work, certainly better than nothing back there.
Anyone know of anything more reflective?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've had good luck using gloss white paint, a layer of gloss clear, then Tamiya Clear Blue, with another coat of clear on top of that. 

Here's what I'm on about: 



That's the Fantastic Plastic Colonial Defender. It gives a fairly decent reflection of light. 




The Moebius Models Battlestar Pegasus kit (built as _Triton_). Much better effect on this build. 


The reflective tape sounds like it should work well, regardless. The only thing I'd be worried about is the tape coming lose over time and end up rattling around inside.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> So, I have the Mike Salzo 1/2 Studio Scale Galactica. It's 37.5 inches of resin goodness. It's also super accurate to the actual filming model using a ton of actual half scale model kit parts on the master. When I got it all I could say for the first day while looking at all the parts was "Holy Crap"!
> 
> I knew the Moebius kit was going to be 110% better than the Revellogram kit being loosely based off the TC kit. After looking at the comparison pics above I'm going to give Moebius the same, fully indorsed, full fledged and rightfully deserved "Holy Crap"!!!!
> 
> ...


"Loosely based"?
It was a laser scan of the Time-Slip kit.
Then certain details were adjusted. 

If you have both kits, one way you can confirm this for yourself, is to look at the bottom part of the coffin.
The beams that go outboard to the flight pods are not straight.
They angle toward the rear just a touch. Which is a match to the Time-Slip kit.

I gotta say, I am really pleased with this kit. Much more so than the Pegasus and the TNS Galactica kits.

One of my few (very few complaints) is that the flight pods are 'mirrors' of each other.
The flight pods on the studio model and the Time-Slip kit have unique details on each side.
Unfortunately they didn't replicate that.

What pleases me about both of these kits, is that there is still a market for each of them.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> "Loosely based"?
> It was a laser scan of the Time-Slip kit.
> Then certain details were adjusted.


Well, I wasn't sure _how much _it was based on, that's why I went with "loosely", LOL.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

CessnaDriver said:


> Trying some tricks since I am not lighting mine.
> Bought some 3M reflective safety tape for a few bucks and put it behind the clear part.
> Anyone know of anything more reflective?


Well...
for the TNS Galactica and Pegasus I used large sequins that I found at Michael's. They are about 0.75" in diameter, very reflective, and come in a bag with many colors. A few snips with the scissors, a little Elmers glue, and I have a cheap "lighting-like" effect.
Unfortunately the engines on the classic Galactica are too big to use those sequins, but Michael's does have large (2' x 4' or so) sheets of thin poster board in mirrored silver and gold. So maybe with a little clear blue spray (and red), and a little more Elmer's...
It's just a thought.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Griffworks said:


>


Damn that is effective!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I like the reflective tape idea. Just back them up with a couple dabs of Loctite Go2Glue, and you're good to go.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Dark base coat EVIL Galactica!
Looking to invade the 13th colony no doubt.


----------

